# Whisker Biscuit Nock help



## Arrroman (May 11, 2003)

Steamin said:


> Okay guys I've got a question about the biscuit.
> I'm bare shaft tuning to start with and I've got a high nock. I've been told that when it comes to a biscuit it's just opposite.
> I'm in no hurry, so let's hear what you guy's have to say.
> 
> ...


Almost all of my bows came to me used. All of the compound bow I have tuned with the whisker biscuit the same way. I set them at an even tiller from the getgo and nock the arrow at 90degrees to the bowstring. Its simple but it works.

Good luck tuning!

Good luck hunting! >>>------------>


----------



## GPtimes2 (Jan 27, 2006)

*90 Degrees*

Mine tune at even also. Also, the WB tends to be self correcting to some extent, so you want to make sure every thing else is in tune.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

*Not the Opposite.*

A whisker biscuit is NOT the opposite of other rest when it comes to which way to move the nockset. Not at all. But my experience is that arrows shot through the biscuit tend to shoot better when it's close, really close, to square to the string. No more than 1/16" high. And be sure the biscuit is big enough. There should be room around the arrow, and it should not be "choked off" by the biscuit. GREAT hunting rest.

TANC


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

You can't rely on paper tuning the WB because like someone mentioned it's self correcting,the reason you want some room between the biscuit and the shaft is so the arrow has some room to flex when shot.I use the aluminum biscuit with reg size carbons,the carbon biscuit would work with the smaller dia arrows like the Axis arrows.IMO the best way to set them up is with a loop just a touch nock high and a loose biscuit,I serve a little thread above the bottom loop end between it and the nock this creates a little down pressure to give the arrow some guidance and room to flex through the biscuit.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

I believe his question is on bare shaft tuning and the fact that you don't adjust the WB up or down as you would a dropaway or other rest. Instead he will need to make his up or down adjustments by moving his nock point (d loop) instead.


----------



## Steamin (Mar 21, 2003)

robertyb said:


> I believe his question is on bare shaft tuning and the fact that you don't adjust the WB up or down as you would a dropaway or other rest. Instead he will need to make his up or down adjustments by moving his nock point (d loop) instead.


Thanks robertyb, that's what I'm curious about, should I move my d-loop up as on a normal rest or not.


----------



## Arrroman (May 11, 2003)

The nocking point for a bow is pretty much determined by a bow's tiller.

An evenly tillered bow will launch a level arrow from the 90degree position on the bowstring.

Adding tiller to the lower limb increases bow noise as well as making it necessary to raise the nocking point in order for the bow to launch a level arrow.

If additional tiller is on the upper limb the bow requires a lower than 90degree nocking point in order to launch a level arrow.

The least amount of fletching contact with the whisker biscuit will be achieved if the bow is set at an even tiller and then the nockpoint is set so that the arrow is at 90degrees to the bowstring.

Its a whole lot easier to tune your bow by starting with the bow at an even tiller. Both Mathews and Parker reccomend even tiller for their bows. I do it because it works.

Good luck tuning! 

Good luck hunting! >>>------------>


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Steamin said:


> Thanks robertyb, that's what I'm curious about, should I move my d-loop up as on a normal rest or not.




Yes,

Mine likes to be almost 1/8" high. Move it just a little at a time and see if it helps, a little goes a long ways.


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Steamin said:


> Thanks robertyb, that's what I'm curious about, should I move my d-loop up as on a normal rest or not.


The center hole where the rest bolts on is where you want the arrow to pass over,you want the arrow to center the hole or close to it,just adjust the nock height on the string for the WB like you any other rest.


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

Use the deluxe WB. It has verticle adjustments. Trying to keep moving nocking point is not fun. Just move the rest adj.


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

i just put one on never set a bow up myself period i found it looks better even and shot good ive made minor adjustment in it ive got med size qs deluxe model and put my old pin sight on thank god the bow was shipped with peep and leeches but setup went fast and easy ive not paper tuned yet i just want straight flight and accuracy at 2o yrds now i shoot carbons for this one since i got some cheap i love the look and i will say i see a side to side woble at 30 yards but i beleive a lil help from the bow shop with the help of paper she ll be set also i was told with a wb they dont paer tune perfect compared to a drop away or a prong any comment and whats the speed loss out of a wb compare to prong :tongue:


----------

